
Ask HN: Which blogs / sites do you follow to keep up-to-date with devops? - rajeshmr
Dear HN&#x27;ers,<p>I would like to hear from you which sites&#x2F; blogs you follow to learn and keep yourself upto date with the latest trends in devops ?
======
gtirloni
[http://kube.news](http://kube.news)

[http://www.oreilly.com/webops-
perf/newsletter.html](http://www.oreilly.com/webops-perf/newsletter.html)

[https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/](https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/)

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/)

[https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com)

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/)

[https://twitter.com/SREcon](https://twitter.com/SREcon)

[https://usenix.org](https://usenix.org)

LISA conferences

Not a blog, [https://cloudacademy.com](https://cloudacademy.com)

~~~
rajeshmr
Thanks for sharing the links..! :) Are there any irc channels / online
communities to share and learn. I am planning to get into devops roles, hence
any suggestions is highly welcome.

Would you please drop me an email ? I would like to get in touch with you! I
think it would be fun learning from knowledgeable people.

Cheers!

------
QuinnyPig
I run [https://lastweekinaws.com](https://lastweekinaws.com).

As a part of that, I follow a bunch of RSS feeds (keyword searches for AWS
specific terms), most of the weekly newsletters mentioned below, the official
AWS blogs (of which there are many), and a wide variety of folks on Twitter.

Slack teams are the OG-AWS slack team, and of course HangOps.

I will say I'm a bit leery of "keeping up with trends." I have an operational
background; I like things to be a bit more baked before I put them into
production. If I'm not the first person to hear about the next Kubernetes,
that's okay with me.

~~~
rajeshmr
Hi!

Thanks for your reply! I have signed up with
[https://lastweekinaws.com](https://lastweekinaws.com). I am pretty new to
devops and am interested to know which tools to learn and which are more baked
and stable to take a plunge in. I am not so much into the latest and the
greatest.

I was looking more into blogs / sites where they share their painpoints /
experiences or teach about various tools etc.

Awesome job with your site, btw! Thanks for putting it up!

And i would like to connect with you and if you are fine, learn from you - as
i am new to dev operations! How do i connect with you ?

------
twunde
I've found Devops Weekly to be a good, well-rounded source of news:
[http://www.devopsweekly.com](http://www.devopsweekly.com)

~~~
rajeshmr
I've signed up! Thanks!

------
magacloud
[http://www.actoncloud.com/blog/devops-
tools/](http://www.actoncloud.com/blog/devops-tools/)

~~~
rajeshmr
Useful! Thanks for sharing!

